# Biscuit attacked my new puppy his morning



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

:no: My new puppy (7-1/2 wks old) spent the whole day at the emergency vet's today. I just brought her home and she is sleeping probably from the pain med that they gave her. 

Early this morning, while I was putting down the dog food bowls, the puppy happened to dip her nose into Biscuit's dish and before I could get to her she gave a little growl at him and he attacked her face . She was screaming and screaming and then I noticed blood everywhere. I hurried and put her down in the sink and she was still crying and I couldn't really see where the blood was coming from but it was her nose. I called my older daughter to come and babysit the little kids and I took her right over to the vet hospital. The whole way in the car she was breathing really bubbly. 

She doesn't have any cuts so they think that her nose was banged (they called it a nasal hemmorage) and that's why it was bleeding. Her jaw is O.K. Her eye may have been scratched and I have ointment to put in it.

I am so upset over this that I can hardly think straight. He had growled at her yesterday too (2x) when she came over to where he was laying down and she was trying to play with him. She's such a tiny little thing, just a little over 5 lbs and not very feisty, sort of on the mellow side, a very sweet personality. 

I just needed to vent and to ask if anyone here has experienced food aggression with their dogs and to see if this indicates a larger problem with Biscuit's dominant personality.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You are going to have to keep them separated until the puppy grows up some. Introduce them for short periods, and definitely don't feed them in the same room unless you can supervise them very closely. Some adults just don't like puppies for some reason. They usually get over it as the puppy gets older. Sounds like your puppy is OK?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I would be devasted. I hope she's okay and doesn't have any long-term emotional effects from this. I have no idea how my two would do with a puppy. They do well with the cats, but puppies can be so much more playful. You've got your hands full. Maybe you can feed her in a crate? You certainly need to keep them apart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry you had this experience. Everyone above is on track - ya gotta keep them apart to feed at this time until the pupster is a little older. Here's keeping all paws crossed everythings OK.


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

That same thing happened to Starlite about 3 weeks ago, only your puppy was got off much better than Starlite did. She has two places where she was bleeding on her face, but neither place required stiches. This was a couple of days before we went to the beach. Talk about nerve wrecking! It was over the same thing, FOOD! So, from now on we feed the dogs separately. Starlite is doing fine as well.

Barb


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I am so sorry that this happened. My first golden was aggressive with bones (rawhide) and he snapped at my parent's toy poodle while we were dog-sitting for her once. She ran under the bed sreaming and I finally got her out and had to take her right to the ER because she was bleeding. All ended well but I will never forget that screaming and how bad I felt...still gives me shivers! Needless to say...Kody never got rawhide again and I was always very watchful about giving him space when he ate. I am so sorry that your sweet little girl had to go through this. I am glad that she is going to be ok though.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

When Spencer was just a wee thing, I used to dogsit frequently for my son's Golden. Arizona was about five at the time. He did not seem to like Spencer and I never fed them in the same room. One day I was busy and Spencer (maybe 9 weeks) got on Arizona's bad side. Arizona just snapped and bit him, putting a nasty bite wound on the side of his head above his ear. Off to the vet I flew. The doctor said had he bitten him just a little over, it would have gone into his brain.

I was just very wary after that. I never let Spence near Arizona unsupervised. As Spencer grew older, they were fine.

Of course some dogs are really food aggressive as well. They are not going to share with a little one.

Cathy that must have been so scary. I know, I have been there. I am so glad that she is okay.

Just be wary. I think often the older dogs just don't want any part of the annoying little ones. I am sure you will supervise them at all times.

I am really sorry all of you had to experience this! It should get better as the puppy matures!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

The golden (Bentley) that we had, had food aggression, and had to be fed seperately from Parker. We learned that lesson the hard way when Park walked by (didn't even put his face in) and got bitten. 

I would probably be cautious and just feed them away from each other.... perhaps even when they get older just to be on the safe side.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Thank you, everyone, for all of the wonderful replies and the great support. I have been beating myself up all day long about this. This puppy will definitely get fed in a gated area from now on. Biscuit usually gets his food dish first, mainly because when he was puppy he was so pushy and annoying while waiting as I prepared it. Even when I first brought him home at 7 wks old he would start barking and jumping at the back of my legs as soon as I would begin to prepare the food bowls. Tonight, he was the *LAST* one to get his food dish. I'm going to study the Nothing in Life Is Free site. 

The puppy's name is Sasha, the kids wanted to name her after my previous golden and the name fits her perfectly. Anyway, Sasha has had some supper, peed and pooped, played a little and seems to be doing alright. Her front legs looks like a poodle because they shaved along the length of them but her feet are still fluffy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cathy .... as you know I usually foster only puppies and Maggie doesnt like them at a young age..... She totally stays away from them but there has been times where the puppy was bothering her and she snapped and growled..... I always feed all my fosters in crates, I have found they always go after the bigger dogs food..... Maggie finally excepts them at about 4 months.... some she loves , some she doesnt... and the ones she doesnt she picks her time and place if she wants to interact with them.... Hope the baby is ok and feeling better by tomorrow.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Cathy,

I'm so sorry this is going on. I hope you didn't feel like I brushed you off with my pm earlier, it's just I really feel Lisa has much more knowledge in this area than I do. I'm not sure what to suggest shy of keeping them separate when eating and maybe involving a trainer. 

Did you have any luck pm'ing Lisa?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, I'm so glad that it didn't turn out to be more serious. You've received some good advice so I'll just give my thumbs up to those ideas. If you have continued difficulty with food aggression, you may want to enlist the help of a behaviorist. I do hope it was just a situation of putting pup in its place & that things turn around for you very soon.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

When I got Hudson the Asha was around four years old, and the breeder told me to keep them apart for at least 6 months
(because of food issues and injury to puppies ect.) I knew Asha had a gentle and loving nature so I didnt do this, however I did take time off for work, to monitor their time together. 
It was amazing to watch them together, to make Asha feel happy and comfortable with her new friends arrival and over time the acceptance happens,firstly Hudson would lay near Asha, the final acceptance was Asha allowing Hudson to romp right over the top of Asha,but it did take time. I also fed them apart and gradually with time and acceptance...... it all happens.
Hope your baby Sasha is okay eventually Biscuit will be accepting of his new little friend and they will have wonderful times together .Good Luck!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about your poor pup. MM gives some great advice and is the voice of experience when it comes to pups and adults and getting along. 
When Barney first started coming here, he tried to tell Brinks that he was the Alpha dog and that went over like a lead balloon. He tried to take over her food dish and she let him know it wasnt happening. Now that he is here permanently he has learned who is Alpha. LOL!!
Keep us posted how it progresses.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear that happened! sounds like you've gotten some great advice. Give Sasha a hug and kiss from us. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All homes with multiple dogs should, IMO, only ever feed their dogs in crates or kennel runs- separate rooms maybe... why be sorry when you can be safe. Kisses to your puppy...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> All homes with multiple dogs should, IMO, only ever feed their dogs in crates or kennel runs- separate rooms maybe... why be sorry when you can be safe. Kisses to your puppy...


All of my crew eat in different rooms.....or different floors and even outside and the fosters in crates..... Beamer who comes over MWF and I fostered for 5 months still eats in a crate over here..... All the dogs have excepted him but I wont take any chances....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I've been very lucky. Even when Bailey came over they did okay. I heard one low growl once from Shadow and then nothing the rest of the week.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Sasha was hurt. Hopefully she wont be traumatized with what happened with Biscuit. Everyone here has great advice. I hope they can start getting along. Good luck


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Goliath did go after Brady a couple times when they were first introduced. Mostly to show Brady who was boss. Although Brady squealed a couple times, he never hurt him. Brady was also a much bigger puppy at 7 weeks, too. The first couple months I kept them separated while they ate.

Once in a while Goliath will still growl at Brady if we are giving Goliath cuddles and Brady wants to be involved or if Brady gets into Goliath's food, but Goliath now tolerates all the puppy behavior and lets Brady sleep curled up with him. Brady also now knows that Goliath is the alpha.

I am sure things will get better as time goes along. That must have been quite scary.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Thank you, everyone, for all of the wonderful replies and the great support. I have been beating myself up all day long about this. This puppy will definitely get fed in a gated area from now on. Biscuit usually gets his food dish first, mainly because when he was puppy he was so pushy and annoying while waiting as I prepared it. Even when I first brought him home at 7 wks old he would start barking and jumping at the back of my legs as soon as I would begin to prepare the food bowls. Tonight, he was the *LAST* one to get his food dish. I'm going to study the Nothing in Life Is Free site.
> 
> The puppy's name is Sasha, the kids wanted to name her after my previous golden and the name fits her perfectly. Anyway, Sasha has had some supper, peed and pooped, played a little and seems to be doing alright. Her front legs looks like a poodle because they shaved along the length of them but her feet are still fluffy.


I'm sorry this happened - it is really scary when dogs get into a scuffle and pretty traumatizing. Things will calm down though, and Sasha will forget. Pups are resilient and this is how they learn (well, preferably NOT with a bite, but you know what I mean). 

As for Biscuit, he does sound like a dominant dog, and that's okay. The NILIF site will help you manage him and "mold" him into an obedient dominant dog who knows you are one step above him (even if all your other dogs are below him). It doesn't sound like he does it anymore, but do NOT let him push you around to get his food, even if it seems cute. He cannot be shoving his nose in, etc. The NILIF will say this too, but you should (on a regular basis) make him Sit and Wait to eat, first with the food bowl in your hand, then with the full bowl on the ground, but he can't eat it until you say "Okay" or whatever you say to give him permission. Hand-feeding is another trick to teach him that YOU own the food, YOU are letting him have some, and thus, YOU own him. It is more time-consuming. 

My Charlie was also food aggressive, but we have worked with him till he's understood that we are the boss. So I can make him wait however long I want for his food, even if it's right under his nose. This way, when we are in situations where perhaps another dog is around, I have more control over him. I can tell him "NO!" when he starts to check out the other food bowl, or tell him to "Back Off" from the food bowl, if another dog is approaching, until i can get the other dog away, and he will listen. Of course, as everyone else said, the BEST way is the safest way - I feed Charlie separately from other dogs, and if not, I stay in the room watching until everyone's done. He knows that when I'm in the room, he can't pull any alpha nonsense, because I'm alpha. 

Biscuit may just not have liked the puppy getting in his food, and tried to teach her a painful lesson in the wrong way. They may be just fine when they are older. Good luck! I"m glad Sasha is okay!!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I should also add, don't necessarily try to push his status down among the other dogs in the house. He just needs to learn he is one step below you. The dogs in the house may have developed their natural order, and they may know he is their pack leader. By not letting that play out naturally, you can make the other dogs uncomfortable and nervous, and make Biscuit even more angry and threatened. The key is to make sure you are in charge, and they all know it, so that you have control over situations as they arise.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Maggies Mom has the most experience in this situation. 

Myself, I feed all my adult dogs in the same room. I have 6 dogs all wanting to be fed at the same time. I fix the bowls and as I set them on the floor I call out the dogs name associated with that particular bowl. All has worked well for 7 years. No one has even attempted to go after a bowl when their name was not called. I am ALPHA and what I say goes!!! Absolutely no doubt about it...not even with boarders.

I do keep all puppies under 8 months seperate when feeding until they learn that routine. Regardless if they are fed in a crate or kennel run or whatever, I still call out their name so they associate feeding with their name and their bowl.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Maggies Mom has the most experience in this situation.
> 
> I am ALPHA and what I say goes!!! Absolutely no doubt about it...not even with boarders.


Is that because you have the biggest clicker?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Trust me when you have 3 ALPHA females and 1 semi ALPHA it can get nasty around here...... None of my dogs have food aggressive, per say towards any human touching or taken there food... The dogs with each other can be a different story......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> Is that because you have the biggest clicker?


*ROFLMAOOOOO!!!!* Read that and spit out my soda. Your too funny Vern. LOL!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> *ROFLMAOOOOO!!!!* Read that and spit out my soda. Your too funny Vern. LOL!!


See, and I thought I was the only one who believed that LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

vrocco1 said:


> Is that because you have the biggest clicker?


Oh... Vern you know How Maggie loves them.....The bigger the better....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, but the big one is really hard to click.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Might be harder to click since its bigger , but the snap gets bigger as well.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We had a fight with Spice and Jack when we first got him, and it scared me half to death...Spice was the dominant one in the house and I brought in this little bug Jack. It was over food too and I thought she tore him to pieces by the time I got her of of him, but he was OK just shook up. I started feeding them separate. I also ask the vet about it and he said don't blame Spice love her more then ever, it's a intruder in her house that she will get use to and she did. Spice is gone to the Bridge in February 07 and now we got Peanut, never had any problem with her. Jack was like a mother hen to her:doh:


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I also had the "food fight" here when I brought Karlie home with me at 7 weeks. She went to eat out of Dallie's bowl and Dallie became agressive with growling etc. No blood was shed but after that because I only have the two of them, I filled their bowls at the same time and stood in between them while they ate. Because I have the time, this worked for me. There are no problems now, they do beg well together now with their sad eyes!

Ronna
Amanda we miss you
Dallie
Karlie


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Sasha is finally getting back to normal*

She's doing much better today. Yesterday she still had pinkish-clear fluid coming out of her nose but the doctor said that it would resolve itself. Today it's not leaking. She slept almost all day yesterday and she went into her crate last night around 7:00pm and didn't come out again until she heard me preparing the dog's breakfast this morning. I have been really worried about her. She is such a sweet little thing :smooch: .


----------

